# Hi all :)



## Jessxox (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi every one,

I'm Jess and I live in the uk. I rode for 3 years but sadly a bad fall and developing mental health problems drove me away.

I am hoping to get back in the saddle and regain the confidence and happiness being with horses gave me.

Tomorrow is going to be the first time I will have been around horses in 2 years !

Wish me luck  

Love Jess


----------



## sapphiresrider (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Jess  Welcome to horseforum! x


----------



## Jessxox (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you  x


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Good luck! I too have been away from horses and am just starting to ride again. It was nerve racking at first, but my confidence is coming back a little at a time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and good luck!!


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome, and good luck tomorrow!!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum :wave: 

Good luck tomorrow!


----------

